# Craftsman 175 router



## vinylman (Nov 18, 2008)

I received this router a few years ago and never used it. It was brand new. I soon will have the time to use it, so when I took it out of the box to try it and plugged it in, it didn't work. There is no troubleshooting section in the manual. The outlet that I plugged it into has power. Is there something I am not doing? Does a bit have to be installed just to turn it on? Any suggestions for this rookie? Thanks


----------



## nailgun (Nov 18, 2008)

does it have a slider that says lock-shaft-unlock?
if so, put it to unlock

nailgun


----------



## vinylman (Nov 18, 2008)

Thanks nailgun, I will check that tomorrow


----------

